# Daiwa Emcast Sport 4500



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

had it for several years but it just set now. comes with two metal spool both full of braid and probably 50lb but not sure. there is one rub mark in the zoomed in pic where the handle rubbed it when it was folded, other wise nice reel, comes with box and papers also. asking $50 plus actual shipping or will be on Hatteras 6-12 thru the 18th


----------

